# Bird in Minneapolis, MN



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Banded with orange snap band only. Looking for a home. Contact me.


----------



## johnny-boi (Aug 21, 2007)

i know its wierd but i think thats my pigeon that i lost a couple months ago, any clue where the founder lives?


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Unless, I'm wrong I asked Renee (Lovebirds) about this pigeon. I think she replied that it has been adopted/a new home was found. You might want to pm her.

-Hilly


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Not Renee here, but yes, this particular bird has been adopted. Johnny .. if this was your bird, there is not much we can do since there was not a permanent and traceable band on the bird. We don't have any way of knowing for sure it was your bird, and since it has already been adopted, I hope you can accept that we did the best we could. You might want to be sure that any other of your birds have traceable bands on them

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I guess I should have posted here. Johnny sent me a PM about this bird also, so I answered him through a PM...........


----------



## johnny-boi (Aug 21, 2007)

its ok if someone else adopted it already, at least it has an actual place to call home


----------

